# White Mitsubishi Evolution IX JDM Model



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

White Mitsubishi Evolution IX JDM Model

This detail was carried out on Friday the 19th and Saturday the 20th Of March 2010. I packed up my gear and made the long journey from Brighton to Cheshire to detail this lovely Evo IX belonging to a friend of mine. The car, being white was looking a bit rough around the edges following the harsh winter months and I could tell upon arrival it needed the works. Thankfully I had a nice big, well lit, double garage to use this weekend and the good old Mancunian weather was already looking a bit dull on arrival. Due to time constraints a full correction detail was going to be unrealistic so the detail was set upon in the following manner:

Snow Foam applied to the vehicle and allowed to dwell for 5 mins before adding more snow foam over the top and allowing to dwell for another 5 minutes before rinsing fully-Autobrite HD lance used with Autobrite Supa snow foam. 
Careful attention was paid to getting plenty of foam into the rather dirty wheel and arch areas.
Whilst the Snow was dwelling all shuts and seams, external grills, plastics and badges etc. where cleaned mainly to remove old wax residue and engrained dirt. This was conducted with the help Of Bilthamber Surfex HD (10:1), A meguiars Sidelock brush and a few cotton buds.

The first area that I concentrated on was the wheel/Tyre/Arch area. These Rota Grid Drifts in time attack colours suit the car perfectly and they are fairly deeeep! The owner struggled to get them onto the vehicle but eventually managed it with help of some longer bolts and hub adaptors. So the wheels were cleaned using Gloss-it wheel gel (4:1) and a variety of brushes including Swissvax style, vikan short and EZ. The arches and tyres were subject Surfex HD (4:1) and a variety of medium/hard bristled brushes. At the finishing stage of the detail (when the wax was applied) the wheels were treated to a coat of Poorboys wheel sealant and Blackfire tyre dressing was used on the tyres.

















50:50 Blackfire








Poorboys and Blackfire applied:








and buffed:









I then concentrated on the exhaust tip using some fine wire wool, tardis, and Belgom Alu. I was very impressed with the Belgom (In my opinion a Definite upgrade from Meguiars NXT metal polish) and the exhaust came up with a nice gleam with minimal elbow grease. At the finishing stage I then reapplied a fine layer of belgom and buffed off.

leaving:









Having put it off for as long as possible I then had to tackle the bodywork. An initial wash was conducted with Dodo BTBM and a Schmitt Mitt using the 2BM of course. The paintwork and lights were then clayed using a combination of Bilthamber Autoclay and I4detailing uber orange detailing clay. The BH was used for the more contaminated and stubborn areas-fenders/arches etc as it was a fair bit more aggressive than the uber orange. For lube I simply used water mixed with literally 3-4 drops of BTBM and this is better than anything I have used including Dodo and Meguiars specific clay lubes. Generally the car wasn't too bad contamination wise but the arch areas (both front and rear) were quite bad. The photo of the clay below is after the bonnet had been done.










There was now only the very stubbornist bits of tar spotting left on the paint work and these were quickly eliminated using Tardis. At this stage the car was completely clean and decomtaminated so was washed once more with BTBM and a Schmitt one bucket only required this time before being rinsed extremely thoroughly. A number of uber plush drying towells were used to dry the car.

At this stage the owner popped his head round and was already really happy with the progress made, as I had advised him especially with the car being white it really had benefitted massively from a good claying!

The car was then subjected to a single stage machine polish using the Kestrel Das-6, a 3M polishing pad and Dodo Lime Prime. This removed minor blemishes on the car and certainly added some much needed shine and vivacity to the paint. Front end ready to go:


















I applied 3-4 pea size blobs onto the pad and spread on speed 2 over roughly a square foot area I then increased the speed to 5 and worked until the product residue was diminished and transparent (ish). The lime prime was then buffed off with a Microfibre cloth immediately. After this was complete I then applied a layer of Dodo Diamond white wax by hand to the vehicle. I don't think I will ever apply wax by applicator again as I find you can really feel the consistency and thickness of the wax you are applying much more by hand. To give some idea with quantity with every little scoop i took with my finger I could apply to an area around the size of an average front fender and in total I used around half of a panel pot. The wax was left to dwell for 30 mins and buffed off using microfibres. 
Wax applied (Tape was removed beforee waxing was completed):










The Glass was Treated to Autoglym glass polish and the following day the whole vehicle was subject to a light buff using Z8.

The vehicle owner is a talented photographer working in the graphic and design business and he manged to take the car out the next day for a few finished snaps. I hope you enjoy the photos and the write up.


































































Next time-a brooding German.....


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice looking evo and nice work.

Did you have a few holes while up there?


----------



## Andy300zx (Mar 18, 2010)

Thats stunning work you carried out on the Evo mate and the photos are unbelievaible


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Car looks stunning....as are the pics :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks stunning


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great shine on white there, love the final shots, very very nice :thumb:


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

Damn you this is making me want an Evo even more


----------



## kronk10 (Mar 10, 2008)

white car black wheels = awesome same with black car and black wheels etc etc, that evo is so cool:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all comments so far guys



puntomatt said:


> Damn you this is making me want an Evo even more


Yes it got me thinking about this option too...


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks fantastic mate :thumb: especially like the after shots.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Lookig good mate!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

lovely lookin car and great photos


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Like the arty pics.

Nice work, car does look good.

Chris.


----------

